# New owner with a quick question



## mhoward1 (Mar 24, 2008)

I did a search, so at least I know to do that much.

did the SE-R come with a separate owners manual or the standard Altima one?


----------



## kramerbuccs24 (Dec 15, 2007)

99.9999999% sure it's the same one, the only differences are cosmetic and the exhaust, neither of which should constitute entirely new manuals. 

By the way, this forum is pretty beat, check out Nissanclub.com, a lot more people go on there and there's a regular altima forum and a sub division of that for SER's.


----------



## mhoward1 (Mar 24, 2008)

kramerbuccs24 said:


> 99.9999999% sure it's the same one, the only differences are cosmetic and the exhaust, neither of which should constitute entirely new manuals.
> 
> By the way, this forum is pretty beat, check out Nissanclub.com, a lot more people go on there and there's a regular altima forum and a sub division of that for SER's.


and the 6 speed, suspension, guages, brakes, and so on.


----------

